
Ask HN: Open-source apps built with Flask (Python)? - chishaku
Does anyone know of any open-source complex&#x2F;large applications built with Flask[0]?<p>[0]:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;flask.pocoo.org&#x2F;
======
vorador
We're building Inbox, an app to develop services on top of email, using Flask
and SQLAlchemy:
[https://github.com/inboxapp/inbox](https://github.com/inboxapp/inbox).

------
bluerail
Hasjob[0] job board is built entirely on Flask.. Available in Github [1]

[0][https://hasjob.co/](https://hasjob.co/)
[1][https://github.com/hasgeek/hasjob](https://github.com/hasgeek/hasjob)

------
anonymouz
I think the newer versios of the Sage Notebook use Flask, or at least there
was some effort to move over to Flask sometime back. Perhaps also the Sage
Math Cloud is using it.

However the complexity/size of Sage has little to do with Flask.

------
domrdy
AFAIK the docker registry is built on top of Flask.

[https://github.com/docker/docker-registry](https://github.com/docker/docker-
registry)

------
mjhea0
In the process of building one, documenting it out
[http://discoverflask.com](http://discoverflask.com).

Cheers!

------
antocv
I guess youll find less of complex/large applications built with a tool with
specific purpose to be minimal and simple.

If anything, Flask is used as part of something larger, but its then not
really complex, as that is not a goal for anyone sane, it would be a mistake.
And noone is going to flaunt around their mistakes.

You should look for _usable_ applications. And then you're looking at problem
domain, will you find an audio software system built using Flask? I hope not.
Will you find a "web content management system"? Yes there are some.

~~~
ShinyCyril
Reddit is a good example of a large application running on a minimal framework
(web.py). I've only used Flask myself.

